# 6-6-09 fishing is easy with the right crew



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

5 of us from the prfa went fishing saturday and entered tommy's turny (outcast rodeo ). we were gonna go to the rigs friday night but the weather stop us untill saturday. so we just went out for a day cruise. loaded up on bait around the pass and the mass. then it was off to find the big ones! we started fishing in 365 to 400 for the big grouper but none to be found. so going from rock to rock eople everywhere sitting on our rocks. we must have changed course 5 times because when we got close there was someone allready there! but finally started to find them. but no big ones just scamp everywhere we went we caught 22 scamp that day and finally got 3 nice red grouper. my grouper was just shy of 16 pounds the other two were within two pounds of that. well that took awhile so off to find aj's we worked hard to find them but got one here and one there. a couple of almaco's and 13 rudderfish. and again my aj's was the best at just shy of 28 pounds. i am having a good day. we were using everything we could think of live bait . we had theadfin, and ely's and a couple of cig's , hardtails, cut bonita. and i did a lot of jigging. it was just hard except for the scamp man o man we could have put 50 in the boat. well getting late and need to get back to wieght in. and need to stop off and get our snapper limit. we were out 50 miles at this point and ran into 33 miles out. saw a big manta ray skying. we stopped to look for cobia but none. so not far from our snapper stop. started catching our snappper ( all day we have been seening sharks around the boat ) when some swam by i said shark. well it circled the boat and jerry said look's like a ling. steve wanted to play with it so dropped his live bait on it and when it turned saw it was a cobia. awesome!!!! he hitched up right away and roger said just back up and gaffed him. in the boat just like that. turned to steve and said this is not a catch and release boat. we kill fish on this boat!!! well cool cool steve got his first cobia and first grouper and first aj. slam!!!!! well back to snapper fishing we topped off the box. and started home. but the seas came up and we did not make the scales in time on saturday, so we weight them on sunday, we had 9 slots for awhile. we end up with 6 winning fish. i took 1st grouper, 2nd bonita, 2nd aj, and 3rd snapper, steve ( yankee2 ) took 3rd cobia and 3rd grouper. awesome. !!! have not won since the first one 4 years ago. well it was a nice day except for the ride home got bumpie, what happened to 1to 2 it was more like 4 footers when we hit the pass. anyway here's the pic's we got some nice fish but nothing hugh!

my 28# aj










steve's 22# cobia










the middle of our school of fish










the front of our school










and the back of our school!!!










and the crew from left to right scot (reelhappy) jerry (backyard boys) steve (yankee2)

and walt. 










and our captain rog!










dosn't get in the photo's to often, he is usally taking them or gaffing or driving the boat but we give him a little rod time. he just love to play with the big aj's and grouper!

alrighty then thats a rap for today see all you scallywags out there!

fish on!!!!!

scot


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown Great story and one hell of a catch!!!!! Let me know if you ever need another person to go!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you didn't go fishin you went catchin.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That right there is about as awesome day as they come. Ton of fish, ton of species, ton of awards. Congrats on a great day on the water and in the tournament. You guys rocked this weekend.:usaflag


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

good job guys definatly got some reel practice in for sure. we refuse to hit any of our good grouper numbers in the summer just so they stay secret or at least so they have some fish for us when the cold starts to blow again. Yall definatly get on some good fish week after week keep up the good work and we will se you out there.

TIM


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Holy cow! Yall must have been cleaning those fish for ever!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, That is one hell of a trip.. Congrats on one awesome day..THose are days to remember. Great Job


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys.:clap who needs to go to the gym when you gota 6/0 on the back of capt'n rogers boat.:hotsun


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *amberj (6/8/2009)*:bowdown Great story and one hell of a catch!!!!! Let me know if you ever need another person to go!!!


all right i got your number.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *daddytime (6/8/2009)*That right there is about as awesome day as they come. Ton of fish, ton of species, ton of awards. Congrats on a great day on the water and in the tournament. You guys rocked this weekend.:usaflag


thank you. i have fish this tunry every year. iwon 2 slots the first year. than nothing the next two. and this year made up for it. the prfa had some more winners i saw justin won 1st place king 34# and ricky got something and saw the chorsen clan there. don't know if they won.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *recess (6/8/2009)*good job guys definatly got some reel practice in for sure. we refuse to hit any of our good grouper numbers in the summer just so they stay secret or at least so they have some fish for us when the cold starts to blow again. Yall definatly get on some good fish week after week keep up the good work and we will se you out there.
> 
> TIM


their are so many out there it don't matter. a least five times we could not fish the rock we were going to. one time we were come to the place saw a couple of boats close but they were not on our rock. then one of the boats saw us coming and move 1/4 mile and stopped right on top of it. like he knew . no sh*t that was funny. but capt. rog is the man who deseves all the cerdit. he put us over the fish all we did is jack them up off the bottom. he went out again sunday with more guys form the prfa ( earle, george ,joe and rog son chris ) and they caught the same box except. they gota king and we got a cobia. he put 50 grouper in his boat in two days! awesome. plus all the jacks and snapper and so on. now that's fishing!

we are just weekend fish killers, you guy's still rule!!!!!

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah! I'm going to be eating some of that fish tonight........hahaha!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *reelhappy (6/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *amberj (6/8/2009)*:bowdown Great story and one hell of a catch!!!!! Let me know if you ever need another person to go!!!
> ...




I will bring the bbq!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is one great haul, congrats and happy eating.:bowdown


----------



## YankeeGrl92 (Jun 8, 2009)

I also have pictures of the fish, when you guys were at weigh in and when you were recieving your gift cards/bags. If you'd like them send me a message with your email and I will gladly try to upload them and send them to you. I even have one of that 31.5 pound Dolphin.

Once again congratulations on those fish.:clap

[I'm Brianna, steves sister...yankees daughter, for those who don't know.]


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

pm sent! thank you!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks to all the PRFA members this weekend. It's my pleasure to take you all fishing. It's fun to catch these scamp when there gathered up to spawn. just a word of caution, this is a fragile fishery. They are vulnerable this time of year, and we should respect that. Thanks again for a couple of great trips and thanks Scot for the post. 

Roger Fulford


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, Scot, great catch, an inshore guy like me would probablyhavesome pretty achy arms after a trip like that!


----------

